# Bell Super 2r Helmgröße



## Jesh (25. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten!

Da der BS2r leider bei keinem der Händler hier vor Ort erhältlich ist muss ich ihn über Internet bestellen. Ich hab keine große Erfahrung was Helme angeht. Deshalb gestaltet sich die Auswahl der Größe etwas schwierig.

Mein Kopfumfang beträgt c.a. 56cm. Den Helm gibts in 52-56 und 55-59.
Ich tendiere zum kleineren. Was meint ihr? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## nsc (25. Dezember 2014)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, das kommt auch immer auf die Kopfform an. Ich lag damals beim Super auch zwischen den Größen und sowohl S (zu eng) als auch M (zu weit) haben nicht gepasst. Wenn du kannst bestell beide, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin!
Ich habe den Bell Super 2r jetzt zuhause liegen, in einem Tütchen waren neben dem Aufkleber für unters Visir noch zwei kleine schwarze Plastikteilchen… hat jemand eine Idee wozu die gut sein sollen ???


----------



## haga67 (1. Januar 2015)

Jesh schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Da der BS2r leider bei keinem der Händler hier vor Ort erhältlich ist muss ich ihn über Internet bestellen. Ich hab keine große Erfahrung was Helme angeht. Deshalb gestaltet sich die Auswahl der Größe etwas schwierig.
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir ähnlich und ich hatt schon beide auf. 
S geht bei mir gar nicht weil mein Kopf an der Helmschale anstößt.
Deshalb würde ich Dir M empfehlen.


----------



## Louis1979 (5. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ähnlich...
Umfang 59cm, hatte M auf und da ist mein Kopf oben auch überall angestoßen.
Habe momentan noch den Stoker in L und der passt erste Sahne, leider hatten die den Super 2R nicht in L da.
Also ich würde, wenn man genau an der Grenze ist eher zum Größeren tendieren, denn bei hohen Temperaturen und "unter Last" nimmt so ein heißer Kopf schon ein paar Millimeter an Umfang zu und den Kleinen am Anschlag bekommt man da nicht mehr größer.


----------



## fanet82 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe den Bell super, (den normalen), habe einen Kopfumfang von 55, da habe ich ein M genommen, wobei der irgendwie schon gross ist, dafür geht im Winter eine Mütze drunter, Den Bell super 2r hab ich mir jetzt im S bestellt, da hat dann die Mütze wohl keinen Platz mehr, sitzt dafür wohl etwas satter..


----------



## .Patrick. (7. Januar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich habe den Bell Super 2r jetzt zuhause liegen, in einem Tütchen waren neben dem Aufkleber für unters Visir noch zwei kleine schwarze Plastikteilchen… hat jemand eine Idee wozu die gut sein sollen ???



Die Plastikteilchen sind dazu da, um die Seitlichen Öffnungen in die die Hacken des Kinnteils greifen, zu verschließen wenn man den nicht benutzt.

Patrick


----------



## dominik6540 (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab meinen Super 2r in Größe L heute bekommen. Die Verarbeitung is hochwertig, dennoch muss ich ihn leider zurückschicken da er mir zu klein ist. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von knapp 61cm, was ansich nicht einmal das problem wäre, aber die Verteilung der 61cm sind halt das Problem. Der Helm ist im Bereich wo der Kinnbügel seitlich eingreift zu schmal.

Dominik


----------



## sgclimber (21. Januar 2015)

dominik6540 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab meinen Super 2r in Größe L heute bekommen. Die Verarbeitung is hochwertig, dennoch muss ich ihn leider zurückschicken da er mir zu klein ist. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von knapp 61cm, was ansich nicht einmal das problem wäre, aber die Verteilung der 61cm sind halt das Problem. Der Helm ist im Bereich wo der Kinnbügel seitlich eingreift zu schmal.
> 
> Dominik


 
Meiner war mir seitlich am Kinn auch etwas zu eng. Hab dann die Einlagen aus den beiden seitlichen Kissen rausgenommen. Ohne die passt es perfekt. Hast du diese Teile auch schon rausgenommen? Aber es hört sich nach deiner Beschreibung nach eher an als wenn es weiter hinten zu eng wär... ???


----------



## dominik6540 (21. Januar 2015)

jo, des liegt am helm selber hab einfach an zu unförmign kopf


----------



## Orby (22. Januar 2015)

dominik6540 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab meinen Super 2r in Größe L heute bekommen. Die Verarbeitung is hochwertig, dennoch muss ich ihn leider zurückschicken da er mir zu klein ist. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von knapp 61cm, was ansich nicht einmal das problem wäre, aber die Verteilung der 61cm sind halt das Problem. Der Helm ist im Bereich wo der Kinnbügel seitlich eingreift zu schmal.
> 
> Dominik



Du kannst einen Teil des Kinnschutzes rausnehmen. Ist Klettverschluss von hinten. Hast dann mehr Platz.
Hatte das gleiche Problem beim probieren.

Hatte den Bell auch auf der Liste. War mir aber dann preislich etwas zu hoch. Hab 59cm Umfang und bin beim 661 comp in L gelandet. Den gibt es für 60-85 €. Der ist aber auch eng am Kinnbügel und nicht rausnehmbar.
Aber die Verarbeitung ist weniger wertig. Der XL dürfte Dir alternativ passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (22. Januar 2015)

Siehe Bilder hier:


Louis1979 schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch heute angekommen.
> Das Bild mit dem roten Fähnchen "Insert" ist die Lasche zum Öffnen und entnehmen der Backenpolster.
> Ich habe auch ein Lage herausgenommen, da es sonst etwas unangenehm drückt.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Teil des Kinnschutzes rausnehmen. Ist Klettverschluss von hinten. Hast dann mehr Platz.
> Hatte das gleiche Problem beim probieren.
> 
> Hatte den Bell auch auf der Liste. War mir aber dann preislich etwas zu hoch. Hab 59cm Umfang und bin beim 661 comp in L gelandet. Den gibt es für 60-85 €. Der ist aber auch eng am Kinnbügel und nicht rausnehmbar.
> Aber die Verarbeitung ist weniger wertig. Der XL dürfte Dir alternativ passen.



Bell Super 2R und ein Integral-Helm wie der 661 comp lassen sich aber nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen.
Das Eine ersetzt nicht das Andere.


----------



## Orby (23. Januar 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bell Super 2R und ein Integral-Helm wie der 661 comp lassen sich aber nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen.
> Das Eine ersetzt nicht das Andere.



Theoretisch lässt sich der Super 2 R mit nichts bisherigem vergleichen stimmt.

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem leichten FF für den Enduroeinsatz. Viele sagen übertrieben, aber etwas Sicherheit geht mir vor, ist mein Gesicht 

Ein typischer FF der wirklich alle Normen erfüllt und preislich bezahlbar ist (80-120 €), wie IXS Metis, liegt bei ca. 1.200-1.300 gr. Das war mir einfach zu viel vom Gewicht.
Der 661 comp hat nicht alle Normen erfüllt, liegt aber irgendwo bei 800-900gr. und ca. 60-90€. Natürlich schaffst dieses Gewicht auch mit einem Carbon FF der alle Normen erfüllt, musst aber bereit sein 250 € aufwärts aus zu geben.

Da ich noch meinen geliebten IXS Trail RS habe, mir der Super 2R ohne Bügel optisch weniger zusagt, habe ich einfach einen günstigen Zweithelm gesucht der leicht ist.

Vielleicht würde ich mir den Super 2 R heute kaufen, wenn ich einen neuen Helm bräuchte und nicht einen hätte der mir sehr gefällt und zu schade ist einfach in den Keller zu packen. Man wirft doch leichter und spontaner ca. 70 € raus als 200 €.

Wobei ich den Bell wirklich gut verarbeitet finde, da kommt der Comp nicht hin auf den ersten Eindruck.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2015)

Für mich ist der 661 Comp eher was für den Bikepark, ich könnte damit aufgrund der schlechten Belüftung keine längeren Anstiege fahren, und gerade bei viel "auf & ab" wäre es mir wahrscheinlich auch zu warm darunter. Klar könnte man den Helm einfach während dem Uphill in den Rucksack klemmen, aber das will ich nicht..

Wenn mir der Bell Super 2R aber nicht passen wird, dann hab ich erstmal ein Problem ne adäquate Alternative zu finden. Der Splithelm von Vecnum kommt wahrscheinlich nicht vor 2016: http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/


----------



## Orby (23. Januar 2015)

War der Vecnum nicht für 2015 angekündigt? 

Den 2R sehe ich als Helm für alles. Vom Aufbau ist es eigentlich ein Trailhelm mit Kinnschutz, also wie Du schreibst deutlich besser belüftet. So kann man ihn auch mal für einen längeren Gegenanstieg nutzen. 
Auch die GoPro Halterung finde ich klasse, wegen der Lösung bei Sturz. 

Für mich ist der Comp ein Zweithelm für z.B. Holy Hansen etc, wo ich ihn im Rucksack habe, wenn ich die 1000 Hm davor anrolle. 
Für den Park, ist er in meinen Augen nicht geeignet. Da hätte er mir zu wenig Schutz.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2015)

Die Webseite hat sich etwas geändert, so dass es jetzt keine Ankündigung mehr gibt, sondern nur noch eine "Projektstudie". Und da die Jungs eigentlich keine halben Sachen machen, siehe Moveloc, so behaupte ich ganz frech mal: frühestens 2016!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werauchimmer (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
darf ich mal fragen in welchem Internet-Shop ihr eure Helme (Super 2r mit abnehmb. Kinnbügel)bestellt habt.
Ich habe in einem Shop bestellt der mir mittlerweile die zweite Lieferverzögerung mitgeteilt hat.
Bestellt habe ich kurz vor Weihnachten, mittlerweile soll der Helm mitte Mai ausgeliefert werden - wegen Logistikproblemen! Da ist die Saison ja hoffentlich schon eröffnet ...
Ich würde jetzt gern stornieren, aber natürlich nur wenn ein anderer Shop früher liefern kann.
Sind mittlerweile alle Farben und Größen lieferbar? 

Danke und Gruß
Markus


----------



## RonnLeash (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bei BMO bestellt, letzten Freitag. Und werde daher morgen mal nachfragen, wo die Helme bleiben.  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mzungu (29. Januar 2015)

Ich hab meinen in Größe L bei Hibike am 12.01. bestellt, am 22.01. war er bei mir. Da war er allerdings auch nicht vorrätig, sondern laut Händler erst ab dem 19.01 lieferbar sein. Mein Kopfumfang beträgt 60 cm, und in L passt er mir gut!


----------



## .Patrick. (30. Januar 2015)

Meinen habe ich bei nem Fahrradladen in meiner Nähe bestellt. Einfach angefragt, ob sie diesen bestellen könnten. Dann waren die sogar 20€ günstiger als Bike-Components und der Helm war nach 3 Tagen da!
Internet muss nicht immer günstiger sein 

Patrick


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (30. Januar 2015)

Internet ist aber besser, wenns um Umtausch und Geld zurück geht. Fahrradläden rücken teilweise nur Gutscheine raus, wenn man den Helm schon mit nach Hause genommen hat. Im Internet ist man rechtlich abgesichert, im Laden der Kulanz der Verkäufers ausgeliefert.


----------



## RonnLeash (30. Januar 2015)

Habe heute mit BMO getextet. Laut Support waren die Helme vergriffen, wurden aber nachbestellt und sollen Anfang nächster Woche im Lager eintreffen.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte meinen Bell Super 2R in Größe S an HiBike zurückgeschickt.

Muss mich scheinbar noch lange gedulden bis dann Ersatz kommt:
Bell Super 2R MIPS Helm MTB-Helm Gr. M (55-59cm) white Mod. 2015 
Artikel wird erwartet in Kalenderwoche 10/2015 (05.03.2015)


----------



## RonnLeash (30. Januar 2015)

Frag doch mal bei BMO an. Habe zwar den normalen 2R (ohne MIPS) titanium/red bestellt, aber wenn die bei Bell nachbestellen, dann doch wahrscheinlich alle Modelle, zumal anscheinend alle raus sind. Gemäß der Aussage vom Support sollten dann Anfang nächster Woche wieder alle vorrätig sein.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Januar 2015)

Falls jemand den S in Black Matte bestellen möchte, bei Hollandbikeshop gibts den für 135+7€. Da hab ich meinen her, Versand ging recht flott.

Allgemein scheint die Liefersitutation bei den Helmen ziemlich chaotisch zu sein. Davor hatte ich bei Bikeboarder einen MIPS-Helm vorbestellt, aber nach einem Monat ohne Neuigkeiten zur Situation dann gecancelt.


----------



## RonnLeash (2. Februar 2015)

BMO hat sich nun auch gemeldet, Bell konnte nicht wie geplant bis zum 31.1.2015 liefern und jetzt ist die Liefersituation unbestimmt. Mal schauen, ob und wann es Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Februar 2015)

Auch wenn die Liefertermine ein Trauerspiel sind:
Kann jemand was zu diesem Shop sagen?
Der Preis ist ja mehr als heiß!

http://www.futurumshop.de/bell-supe...warz-s.phtml?gclid=CMrgv7bWy8MCFRQatAodsyIAZw


----------



## *TiKay* (6. Februar 2015)

Falls es noch um die Größe geht, habe aber noch den Kinnschutz dazu:

Also ich hab ihn jetzt auch. Mir passt er in M super. Ob MIPS den Helm kleinere macht kann ich leider nicht sagen. Der Verschluss für den Kinnschutz ist wirklich easy. Ich denke nach ein paar Mal auf und zu kann ich es ohne Spiegel 
Achja hab 56,5 cm Umfang und ein bisschen Platz für ne Mütze im Winter ist auch.


----------



## grdi (6. Februar 2015)

Den Super 2 R ohne Mips gibt es hier momentan auch in Aktion mit Gutscheincode: uedq8d 15% günstiger zum Listenpreis.
Einige Farben und Größen sind schon vergriffen. Hab mir den Infrared bestellt und innerhalb 2 Tage bekommen.
Habe großen Kopf so 63cm muss sagen dass der Helm in L noch etwas größer sein könnte. In der "2 Uhrstellung" habe ich leichte Druckpunkte von der Helminnenschale. Hoffe das das nicht zu viel stört, bzw. sich anpasst. Sonst top und "krasse" Farbe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Februar 2015)

grdi schrieb:


> Den Super 2 R ohne Mips gibt es hier momentan auch in Aktion mit Gutscheincode: uedq8d 15% günstiger zum Listenpreis.
> Einige Farben und Größen sind schon vergriffen. Hab mir den Infrared bestellt und innerhalb 2 Tage bekommen.
> Habe großen Kopf so 63cm muss sagen dass der Helm in L noch etwas größer sein könnte. In der "2 Uhrstellung" habe ich leichte Druckpunkte von der Helminnenschale. Hoffe das das nicht zu viel stört, bzw. sich anpasst. Sonst top und "krasse" Farbe


 
In "D" kostet er ohne Rabatt nur um die 189,- also soviel wie bei dir mit Rabatt.
Ich hoffe, der Preis fällt noch auf die 140 +/- 10.


----------



## juicer666 (7. Februar 2015)

wo bitte ? Und keine nicht lieferbaren Nonsense Angebote ...


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> In "D" kostet er ohne Rabatt nur um die 189,- also soviel wie bei dir mit Rabatt.
> Ich hoffe, der Preis fällt noch auf die 140 +/- 10.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Februar 2015)

juicer666 schrieb:


> wo bitte ? Und keine nicht lieferbaren Nonsense Angebote ...


Du hast recht. Alles nur noch Einzelstücke in "S"


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. Februar 2015)

...ist das der gesuchte Helm?:
http://www.futurumshop.de/bell-supe...warz-s.phtml?gclid=CIGg9OT9z8MCFeoJwwodvVkAiA


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Februar 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...ist das der gesuchte Helm?:
> http://www.futurumshop.de/bell-super-2r-downhill-fahrradhelm-matt-schwarz-s.phtml?gclid=CIGg9OT9z8MCFeoJwwodvVkAiA



Das es der gleiche Link ist, den ich gepostet habe sage ich mal...JA!


----------



## easy.vic (10. Februar 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Liefertermine ein Trauerspiel sind:
> Kann jemand was zu diesem Shop sagen?
> Der Preis ist ja mehr als heiß!
> 
> http://www.futurumshop.de/bell-supe...warz-s.phtml?gclid=CMrgv7bWy8MCFRQatAodsyIAZw


Ich habe dort letztes Jahr den alten Bell Super bestellt. Das Angebot war damals ähnlich gut. Die Lieferung war problemlos und schnell. Ich habe sogar zwei Helme zugeschickt bekommen  Der "Gratishelm" musste natürlich leider wieder zurück. Kontakt war freundlich und zügig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grdi (10. Februar 2015)

dürfte nochmals runter gegangen sein, jetzt ohne Gutscheincode ?
http://www.upmove.eu/mtb-helm-bell-super-2r/705j36k52l846.html


----------



## steiggeist (25. Februar 2015)

Wir sind mit dem „Super 2R“ sehr zufrieden. 
Endlich ein moderner Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel der unsere Sicherheitsansprüche voll erfüllt.
Nachdem ich im Dezember lange gesucht habe, war dieser Helm bei upmove verfügbar.
Ist auch noch rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten gekommen.
So konnten wir die Helme auf Gran Canaria schon ausprobieren.

Bei upmove ist jetzt auch die Ausführung mit Mips verfügbar. Die wollte ich nicht abwarten, ist aber sicher eine Überlegung wert für alle die noch keinen haben.
Jetzt gibt es wieder eine *10 % Aktion bei www.upmove.eu* auf die Bell Helme. (Gutscheincode: *gvrhsq)*


----------



## vitaminc (25. Februar 2015)

Top, jetzt hoffe ich mal das nächste Woche die Lieferung von HiBike kommt.


----------



## Epictetus (27. Februar 2015)

Bin über idealo auf das Angebot mit dem Bell Super 2R aufmerksam geworden und dann steht's auch schon hier  

Hab mir den in M bestellt, kommt erst im April. Naja, für 140 EUR kann ich auch warten - auf Rechnung.

Solange fahr ich meinen alten MET Helm


----------



## biker-wug (28. Februar 2015)

Meinen vorhin abgeholt.
Größe M,  hab ich auch bei Giro schon immer gehabt.


----------



## Neumi88 (1. März 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Theoretisch lässt sich der Super 2 R mit nichts bisherigem vergleichen stimmt.
> 
> Ich war auf der Suche nach einem leichten FF für den Enduroeinsatz. Viele sagen übertrieben, aber etwas Sicherheit geht mir vor, ist mein Gesicht
> 
> ...



Hey hast dir schon mal den MET Parachut angeschaut der is ein ff helm der alle normen erfüllt und hat nur 700 g und liegt im leistbaren bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (1. März 2015)

Neumi88 schrieb:


> Hey hast dir schon mal den MET Parachut angeschaut der is ein ff helm der alle normen erfüllt und hat nur 700 g und liegt im leistbaren bereich



Yep, hatte ich auch in der Hand. Bin aber vor ersten Moment an nicht warm geworden mit dem Teil. Gar nicht erst auf den Kopf gezogen.
Natürlich mein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## brownbear (1. März 2015)

Habe den Bell Super 2R mit Mips gerade bei Fahrrad.de für 186€ inkl Versand bestellt. (Gutscheincode Airberlin) der momentan beste Preis im Netz und vorallem, lieferbar!


----------



## vitaminc (5. März 2015)

HiBike hat den Liefertermin gestern abend erneut verschoben. Jetzt sind wir schon bei *09.03.2015 - 15.03.2015*, argghhh.
Scheint aber auch fast überall nicht (mehr) verfügbar zu sein.


----------



## Epictetus (16. März 2015)

Futurumshop hat ebenfalls verschoben, ursprünglich Mitte April, nun Mitte Juni. Hachja...


----------



## vitaminc (16. März 2015)

HiBike hat zwischenzeitlich geliefert..


----------



## Epictetus (16. März 2015)

Hab den noch für 140EUR ohne MIPS bestellt .. Frage ist, abwarten oder woanders kaufen


----------



## RonnLeash (17. März 2015)

Habe meinen nun für 170 bei Futurumshop gekauft. Nunja...


----------



## real_andy (19. März 2015)

Kann einer der Super 2R Besitzer mal eine Gewichtsangabe des Helms und des Kinnbügels posten. Bitte mit Größenangabe. Kann auf die Schnelle gerade nix dazu finden.
Besten Dank
Andy


----------



## sp00n82 (19. März 2015)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=bell+super


----------



## brownbear (19. März 2015)

real_andy schrieb:


> Kann einer der Super 2R Besitzer mal eine Gewichtsangabe des Helms und des Kinnbügels posten. Bitte mit Größenangabe. Kann auf die Schnelle gerade nix dazu finden.
> Besten Dank
> Andy


Hi habe gerade mal nach gewogen.
Größe M

Helm: 437 Gramm
Kinnbügel: 326 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real_andy (19. März 2015)

Besten Dank für die Angaben!


----------



## Styer (20. März 2015)

Leider habe ich das letzte Angebot verpasst. Hat jemand zufällig einen Tipp für Größe M mit mips?
Viele Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## RonnLeash (20. März 2015)

Styer schrieb:


> Leider habe ich das letzte Angebot verpasst. Hat jemand zufällig einen Tipp für Größe M mit mips?
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan


 
Idealo findet folgendes:

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ck-white-viper-Fahrradhelm-Groesse-M-55-59-cm

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00R2W4ZXC/...N=B00R2W4ZXC&ascsubtag=YjYINRj4a6a_AmTKA0pVaw

In rot hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle kein Angebot gefunden.


----------



## Styer (20. März 2015)

Danke Ronn, aber die sind leider eher uvp.


----------



## olympia (25. März 2015)

habe vor ein paar tagen meinen bell super 2r mips von upmoves.eu erhalten, lieferung ging super schnell!
bin mit dem helm im moment sehr zufrieden, größe m mit kopfumfang 60. bis jetzt nur in wohnung probiert, nicht auf dem bike.
aber gut war das ich den helm vorher in einem laden hatte probieren können, wollte nämlich erst L bestellen und der wäre viel zu groß gewesen.
der M sitzt jetzt schön fest, wackelt nicht und man kann ja am kinnteil auch noch pads rausnehmen wenn's zu eng wird.


----------



## Epictetus (25. März 2015)

Aktuell in M zu kaufen für 169 EUR hier:

http://www.4thebike.de/bekleidung/h...-super-2r-black-white-viper-mountainbike-helm

direkt mal bestellt, kein bock mehr bis Ende Juni zu warten.

edit: korrigiere, hab grad den letzten gekauft und nun steht's auf rot.  direkt mal dem support ne mail geschrieben ob einer ausgeliefert wird

Edit 2: wurde ausgeliefert!!


----------



## Epictetus (27. März 2015)

Sagtmal, kann man den kinnschutz eigentlich extra kaufen falls dem alleinig was zustößt / man den verliert etc


----------



## RonnLeash (27. März 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Sagtmal, kann man den kinnschutz eigentlich extra kaufen falls dem alleinig was zustößt / man den verliert etc



Offiziell bisher nicht, aber ich vermute ganz stark, dass man ihn auf Anfrage als Ersatzteil bekommen kann.


----------



## Zerzal (30. März 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Sagtmal, kann man den kinnschutz eigentlich extra kaufen falls dem alleinig was zustößt / man den verliert etc





RonnLeash schrieb:


> Offiziell bisher nicht, aber ich vermute ganz stark, dass man ihn auf Anfrage als Ersatzteil bekommen kann.


Doch das ist möglich. 
http://www.banditbike.ch/bekleidung...ce-helme/bell-super-2-chinbar-kinnschutz.html

Und im Katalog bei Händler habe ich ihn auch gesehen. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnLeash (30. März 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Doch das ist möglich.
> http://www.banditbike.ch/bekleidung...ce-helme/bell-super-2-chinbar-kinnschutz.html
> 
> Und im Katalog bei Händler habe ich ihn auch gesehen.
> Grüße


 
Sorry, das war mir bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## Zerzal (30. März 2015)

Ja die haben auch nicht wirklich Werbung dafür gemacht.
Habe das auch nur durch Zufall mit gekriegt. Giebt ihn dann glaube ich auch nur in schwarz.

Aber die Lieferzeit sieht da ja auch ned besser aus als beim 2r....
Grüße


----------



## KeeWe (5. April 2015)

Da ist meine erste Frage nun schon beantwortet worden... aber preislich ist das Kinnteil schon recht happig. Dachte man bekommt das um die 40-50€.

Zu meiner zweiten Frage: Hab jetzt hier den super 2, also ohne Chinbar und frag mich gerade wie man das Kopfband in der Hoehe verstellen kann. Laut einem Test geht das ja und ich hab auch hinten beim Einstellraedchen das entsprechende Teil gefunden. Derzeit ist in der mittleren Stufe eingegerastet aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das aendern kann... und ich will auch nix kaputt machen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das am besten geht? Die Anleitung hat da auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen. 

Ansonsten: Hab bei 55 cm den M genommen und muss ihn fast ganz zudrehen. Der S war hingegen auch auf der kleinsten Stufe viel zu klein. Etwas nervig ist es, dass die Ohren ganz leicht am Helm ankommen, zumindest in der Wohnung war das recht nervig... ich hoff am Bike vergess ichs nach ein paar Minuten. Ansonsten ist der Sitz klasse, kein Vergleich zu meinem normalen Bell. 

Nichmal zur Chinbar: ich hab mir dern 2 ohne R geholt, da ich fuern Park eh n Ff habe, hab aber gedacht man kann das Teil regulaer nachkaufen. Haetts dann mal probiert wenn wieder zu viel kohle uebrig ist^^
Anscheinend is das aber eher schwierig und kostspieliger als gedacht... waer klasse wenn Bell da etwas nachbessert.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. April 2015)

KeeWe schrieb:


> Zu meiner zweiten Frage: Hab jetzt hier den super 2, also ohne Chinbar und frag mich gerade wie man das Kopfband in der Hoehe verstellen kann. Laut einem Test geht das ja und ich hab auch hinten beim Einstellraedchen das entsprechende Teil gefunden. Derzeit ist in der mittleren Stufe eingegerastet aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das aendern kann... und ich will auch nix kaputt machen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das am besten geht? Die Anleitung hat da auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.


Einfach Drücken / Ziehen an dem ganzen Plastikgestell. Muss man von beiden Seiten gleichzeitig machen.

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob man für den Bell nicht ein anderes Schaumstoffpolster verwenden könnte. Das mitgelieferte hinterlässt bei mir an der Stirn immer diese drei Abdrücke, das wird nach einiger Zeit doch unangenehm. Beim IXS Trail z.B. ist vorne ein durchgängiges Polster, was ich viel angenehmer finde.


----------



## plk (6. April 2015)

KeeWe schrieb:


> Da ist meine erste Frage nun schon beantwortet worden... aber preislich ist das Kinnteil schon recht happig. Dachte man bekommt das um die 40-50€.
> 
> Zu meiner zweiten Frage: Hab jetzt hier den super 2, also ohne Chinbar und frag mich gerade wie man das Kopfband in der Hoehe verstellen kann. Laut einem Test geht das ja und ich hab auch hinten beim Einstellraedchen das entsprechende Teil gefunden. Derzeit ist in der mittleren Stufe eingegerastet aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das aendern kann... und ich will auch nix kaputt machen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das am besten geht? Die Anleitung hat da auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.
> 
> ...




Du kannst am Bell Super2 keine Chinbar ran machen, nur an den Bell Super 2R...


----------



## sp00n82 (6. April 2015)

plk schrieb:


> Du kannst am Bell Super2 keine Chinbar ran machen, nur an den Bell Super 2R...





> And best yet, it is compatible with the Super 2R chin bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (6. April 2015)

Aber nur bei den aktuellen Modellen 2015......


----------



## KeeWe (6. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Einfach Drücken / Ziehen an dem ganzen Plastikgestell. Muss man von beiden Seiten gleichzeitig machen.



Puh, also ich raffs trotzdem nicht ganz... vor allem is mir das alles viel zu filigran. Bevor ich da was abreisse, lass ichs mal auf der mittleren Stufe. Sitzt ja ehr echt gut, mich hätts nur interessiert wies mit den anderen Einstellungen aussieht. Mal schauen ob ich am Trail jemanden mim gleichen Helm find, dann schau ichs mir mal in Live an 


Zerzal schrieb:


> Aber nur bei den aktuellen Modellen 2015......



Hab extra den 2015 genommen um eventuell upzugraden.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helme/Super-2-MIPS-Enduro-Helm-schwarz-S.html


----------



## sp00n82 (6. April 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, gibts den Bell Super *2* auch erst seit diesem Jahr. 




KeeWe schrieb:


> Hab extra den 2015 genommen um eventuell upzugraden.
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helme/Super-2-MIPS-Enduro-Helm-schwarz-S.html


Steht ja auch sogar in der Beschreibung in deinem Link: _"und die Kompatibilität mit dem Kinnschutz des Super 2R machen ihn absolut Konkurrenzlos."_


----------



## sp8 (6. April 2015)

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2R und Nackenstütze gesammelt? geht der tief genug runter um noch einigermaßen früh anzuschlagen? möchte mir evtl. nen fullface zulegen und da ist der 2R sehr interessant. oder tragt ihr den alle ohne? dachte bracelett wäre quasi Pflicht für fullface..


----------



## sp00n82 (6. April 2015)

Hm, wenn du eh mit Neckbrace fährst, dann würde ich da auch gleich zu einem "echten" Fullface greifen. Hochfahren mit Neckbrace stell ich mir nicht so angenehm vor, und dafür ist der Super 2R ja eigentlich gemacht. Hochfahren mit Halbschale, runter mit Kinnschutz. Im Bikepark oder auf Downhillstrecken hat der meiner Meinung nach nix verloren.


----------



## biker-wug (6. April 2015)

Seh ich auch so, den Bell nimmt man auf Strecken / Touren, die man bis jetzt mit Halbschale gefahren ist, aber immer das Gefühl hatte, ein bisserl mehr Sicherheit wäre schon schick.


----------



## Shokx (6. April 2015)

Hab ihn in XL ausprobiert aber mit meinen 64cm ist der mir viel zu klein. 
Kennt wer Alternativen?


----------



## sp8 (7. April 2015)

Ist auch wenn überhaupt nur als Ausnahme mal für einen zukünftigen Bikepark-Besuch gedacht (dafür kann ich aber auch einen extra kaufen), bislang fahre ich nur Trails wo immer ich was finde (hoch-runter-hoch-runter ohne riesige Streckenambitionen). Fahre erst seit letztem Jahr vermehrt Trails und bin inzwischen nach dem Umstieg aufs Enduro so unterwegs, dass etwas mehr als die übliche Halbschale schon Sinn machen würde bzw ich lieber etwas mehr Sicherheit habe als weniger. Der 2R wäre also genau mein Ding, wie gesagt kein explizites Downhill oder Dauereinsatz im Bikepark. Dachte immer, dass man für nen Fullface auch ne Nackenstütze braucht. Oder ist das Mehrgewicht und z.B. dann Einhaken mit dem Kinnbügel kein so großes Problem für den Nacken?  Dann wenn ich mir bisher die Zähne aushaue, knicke ich ja mit Kinnbügel den Helm/Kopf ziemlich nach vorne oder hinten und strapaziere den Nacken doch deutlich mehr als ohne Fullface-Helm, oder nicht?

edit: so ähnlich gedacht wie beim Skifahren, da sollte man ja auch keinen Helm mit (festem) Visier/Kante über der Brille tragen, da die ggf. beim Sturz einhängt und dann den Kopf knicken lässt. genau das soll doch ein Bracelett verhindern?


----------



## daproblem (7. April 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> habe vor ein paar tagen meinen bell super 2r mips von upmoves.eu erhalten, lieferung ging super schnell!
> bin mit dem helm im moment sehr zufrieden, größe m mit kopfumfang 60. bis jetzt nur in wohnung probiert, nicht auf dem bike.
> aber gut war das ich den helm vorher in einem laden hatte probieren können, wollte nämlich erst L bestellen und der wäre viel zu groß gewesen.
> der M sitzt jetzt schön fest, wackelt nicht und man kann ja am kinnteil auch noch pads rausnehmen wenn's zu eng wird.Anhang anzeigen 372505



Woher hast du den gelben Schriftzug?


----------



## takkyu (7. April 2015)

Hallo an alle Super 2R Besitzer!
Meiner ist nun auch endlich angekommen. Jetzt habe ich aber eventuell ein kleines Problem...bin mir nicht sicher. 
Wenn ich den Helm mit dem Einstellrad einstellen will, muss ich relativ vorsichtig sein ihn nicht zu stramm anzuziehen, da sonst der linke Bügel (Foto) vorne aus dieser roten Halterung herausrutscht. Rechts habe ich das Problem nicht. Da kann ich mit dem Finger schon etwas kräftiger dran ziehen ohne dass der Bügel rausrutscht. Das kann doch nicht normal sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (7. April 2015)

Hält bei mir wunderbar. Ich denke das sollte nicht sein..... 
Ich würde das reklamieren. 

Grüße


----------



## DeMischel1985 (12. April 2015)

will nicht gleich nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Welche Goggle fahrt ihr denn mit dem Super 2r Helm?


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2015)

DeMischel1985 schrieb:


> will nicht gleich nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Welche Goggle fahrt ihr denn mit dem Super 2r Helm?


Irgendeine. Jeder ne andere. Mach nen neuen Thread auf oder schau obs so was schon mal gab. Das hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Helm zu tun, gepasst hat da bisher noch jede bei mir (also dem Helm, nicht mir ).


----------



## juicer666 (22. April 2015)

Sodela, den Super 2r heute in L bekommen. Passt PERFEKT auf meinen 63 cm Eierkopf. Und das ist für mich echt eine kleine Sensation. Mir passt sonst vielleicht eins von 30 Modellen ... . Da zahl ich auch gerne die UVP für meine Wunschfarbe *titanium red* ( bei rabe bike).


----------



## DeMischel1985 (27. April 2015)

wo gibts den denn noch in L?


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. April 2015)

takkyu schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Super 2R Besitzer!
> Meiner ist nun auch endlich angekommen. Jetzt habe ich aber eventuell ein kleines Problem...bin mir nicht sicher.
> Wenn ich den Helm mit dem Einstellrad einstellen will, muss ich relativ vorsichtig sein ihn nicht zu stramm anzuziehen, da sonst der linke Bügel (Foto) vorne aus dieser roten Halterung herausrutscht. Rechts habe ich das Problem nicht. Da kann ich mit dem Finger schon etwas kräftiger dran ziehen ohne dass der Bügel rausrutscht. Das kann doch nicht normal sein?!



Ist bei nem Kumpel auch so. Nach fest kommt halt ab


----------



## takkyu (29. April 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Ist bei nem Kumpel auch so. Nach fest kommt halt ab


Aber das ist doch kein Zustand  Mit montiertem Kinnbügel und auf holpriger Fahrt darf ich alle paar Meter anhalten und das Teil wieder reinklicken. Ohne Kinnbügel hält es länger aber trotzdem... Zurücksenden will ich nicht, weil ich dann wieder 3 Monate warten darf (falls sie überhaupt einen Gewährleistungsfall anerkennen. Bin kurz davor irgendein Kleber zu nutzen und das Teil zu fixieren. Im Notfall kanns ja auf der anderen Seite raus.


----------



## brownbear (29. April 2015)

Ist auch nicht normal. Denke schon das es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt. Bei nem Helm wäre es mir zu heikel so rumzufahren


----------



## Zerzal (29. April 2015)

brownbear schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht normal. Denke schon das es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt. Bei nem Helm wäre es mir zu heikel so rumzufahren


Sehe ich genau so. Bei mir hält das. Würde das reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (28. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die Idee super, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob der Gesichtsschutz nicht zu Lasten des Nackens geht.

Bei einem normalen Fullface trage ich ein Neck Brace. Wenn der Kinnschutz des 2R richtig stabil ist, dann kommt es bei einem frontalen Aufprall evtl. zur Überstreckung - dann wäre ein Neck Brace gut (falls kompatibel). Wenn der Kinnschutz stattdessen einknickt, hab' ich ihn im Gesicht, auch nicht schön. 

Ist das Ding denn Neck Brace kompatibel?


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2015)

Neck Brace kompatibel weiss ich nicht, aber du musst den Bell definitiv mit einer Halbschale vergleichen, und da ist der Kinnbügel einfach ein zusätzlicher Schutz, wenn man mal aufs Gesicht fällt.


----------



## Chickino (28. Mai 2015)

Hab am 25.02.2015 (KW 09) den Bell Super 2R MIPS als Angebot bestellt. Helm sollte in der 25 KW geliefert werde. Heute bekomme ich eine Kurzmitteilung, dass der Helm erst in der 29 KW geliefert werden kann. Bin mal gespannt wann er tatsächlich geliefert wird. Finde es schon unverschämt von Bell, dass die Wartezeit 5 Monate oder auch mehr beträgt.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2015)

Chickino schrieb:


> Hab am 25.02.2015 (KW 09) den Bell Super 2R MIPS als Angebot bestellt. Helm sollte in der 25 KW geliefert werde. Heute bekomme ich eine Kurzmitteilung, dass der Helm erst in der 29 KW geliefert werden kann. Bin mal gespannt wann er tatsächlich geliefert wird. Finde es schon unverschämt von Bell, dass die Wartezeit 5 Monate oder auch mehr beträgt.



Naja das die Dinger einschlagen wie ne Bombe konnte Bell ja nicht wissen. Und nach Produzieren geht nun mal nicht von Gestern auf Heute.... Wenn überhaupt noch aktuelle Modelle Produziert werden. Möglicherweise sind schon 2016er Modelle in der Pipeline. 

Und den Angaben die Shops machen, wenn der Artikel nicht lagernd ist, würde ich nicht zuviel beachtung schenken.


----------



## Jesh (28. Mai 2015)

Gibts eigentlich merkliche Unterschiede zwischen den 2014er und 2015er Modellen?


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2015)

Der "Bell super" und der "Bell super 2r" sind zwei verschiedene Helm Modelle. Der "super 2r" ist mit dem Kinbügel und es gibt ihn glaube ich erst seit 2015. Beim 2015er "super" kann man den Kinbübel nachträglich zu kaufen. Beim 2014 "super" Passt der Bügel nicht. Der hat die aufnahme für die Schnallen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (28. Mai 2015)

Hab nen 2r mit Kinnbügel - Modell 2014. Hat mich aber auch gewundert. Hab das Teil grad erst gekauft. Kann aber keinen optischen Unterschied zu den 2015er Modellen feststellen.


----------



## Jesh (28. Mai 2015)

Das is ja mein Thread   Seh ich jetzt erst haha


----------



## Zerzal (28. Mai 2015)

Es gibt natürlich noch den mit mips..... Der ist meines Wissens etwas später auf den Markt gekommen. Aber ich dachte die 2r wurde für diese Saison als neuheit angekündet. Vermutlich wurde er in 2014 produziert. Hat ja eine gewisse vor Laufzeit.


----------



## Jesh (28. Mai 2015)

Ja könnte sein. Mich hat nur gewundert das im Internet überall Modell 2015 steht


----------



## 123disco (3. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen,

hab den Super 2R ebenfalls nun bekommen und (sieh Bild) fand den Bell Super vom letzten Jahr schon gut von der Form.
Ich finde allerdings das "infrared" eine ziemlich auffällige Farbe

Hat vielleicht jemand einen 2R in M und weiss ..und möchte etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringen, kann er sich per PM bei mir melden. Teil ist Baujahr 1/2015 und 1x getestet.


----------



## Zerzal (3. Juni 2015)

Also ich finde das infrared voll geil. Zugegebenermaßen auffällig ja. Aber dafür sieht man dich viel schneller. Auf der Straße gut für dich und auf m Trail gut für die Wanderer.


----------



## fantastic (7. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab das Ding auch. Passt soweit super und bin mit allem voll zufrieden.
Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass das Einstellband mit dem Klickverschluss zum zumachen echt rutschig ist. 
Deswegen muss ich den öfter wieder enger machen und ab und an die Einstellungen für die Ohren korrigieren...
Glaube aber, wenn man das mal alles unauffällig zusammen näht, wird da nix mehr verrutschen können.


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juni 2015)

fantastic schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Ding auch. Passt soweit super und bin mit allem voll zufrieden.
> Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass das Einstellband mit dem Klickverschluss zum zumachen echt rutschig ist.
> Deswegen muss ich den öfter wieder enger machen und ab und an die Einstellungen für die Ohren korrigieren...
> Glaube aber, wenn man das mal alles unauffällig zusammen näht, wird da nix mehr verrutschen können.



Gute Idee


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juni 2015)

Soeben ist der Super 2R (Matte Titanium/Red in Größe M) bei mir eingetroffen. (Preis war 159,20) 
Wieder Erwarten ist das Kinnteil massiver als gedacht. Wer das "Impact"-Video von Pinkbike gesehen hat, denkt vielelicht dass der Kinnnschutz relativ flexibel ist und eben "flext". Weit gefehlt, da kann man ordentlich dran rütteln und da flext gar nichts. Ist damit - meiner Meinung nach - gleichwertig zum fest angebrachten Kinnteil beim MET Parachute.
Gewaltig ist der Abstand vom Mund zum Kinnteil. Da kann sich keiner beschweren, dass er keine Luft bekommt.
Die Verschlüsse sind etwas schwergängig, aber das wird sich eingrooven auf die Dauer, schätze ich.

*Was ich etwas unglücklich finde - und damit frage ich die Gemeinde mal - ist die "Arretierung" des Einstellrades für die hintere Kopfbefestigung.*
Ich kenne es von anderen Helmen und meinem A1 so, dass man zwischen drei Positionen wählt und diese fest eingestellt/eingesteckt wird.

Beim Bell ist es so, dass ich für festen Sitz in die unterste Stellung gehen muss. Wenn ich den Helm (mit Kinnteil) aber abziehen will, dann würde ich in dieser Einstellung gar nicht raus kommen. Die Arretierung ist somit auch recht leicht zu lösen und gleitet beim Abnehmen des Helmes dann in die oberste Position. Diese leichte Verstellbarkeit hat zur Folge, dass der Helm bei einem Sturz aber auch schlecht gesichert ist und leicht nach oben geschoben wird. In der Folge liegt das Kinn relativ schnell relativ frei.

Ich versuch mal ein Video davon zu machen.....

Ansonsten ist die Qualität recht gut, der A1 ist aber noch etwas besser. Sitzt recht rund auf dem Kopf, des A1 passt besser zu ovalen Köpfen.
Meine Uvex Radical Pro Brille passt problemlos und meine Smith Optics FUEL Goggle passt auch perfekt. Ist aber auch keinerlei Luft mehr.

Soweit erst mal...


----------



## Zerzal (24. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Soeben ist der Super 2R (Matte Titanium/Red in Größe M) bei mir eingetroffen. (Preis war 159,20)
> Wieder Erwarten ist das Kinnteil massiver als gedacht. Wer das "Impact"-Video von Pinkbike gesehen hat, denkt vielelicht dass der Kinnnschutz relativ flexibel ist und eben "flext". Weit gefehlt, da kann man ordentlich dran rütteln und da flext gar nichts. Ist damit - meiner Meinung nach - gleichwertig zum fest angebrachten Kinnteil beim MET Parachute.
> Gewaltig ist der Abstand vom Mund zum Kinnteil. Da kann sich keiner beschweren, dass er keine Luft bekommt.
> Die Verschlüsse sind etwas schwergängig, aber das wird sich eingrooven auf die Dauer, schätze ich.
> ...


Top Helm...!

Die Sache mit dem Rädchen. Ich weiss genau wass du meinst. Finde ich ebenfalls etwas unglücklich aber man gewöhnt sich daran.... hab bei allen 2r's beobachten können die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte.... Scheint normmal, oder aber einen ganz Charge betroffen zu sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juni 2015)

Naja, aufgrund der Tatsache dass man sonst aus dem Helm nicht mehr raus kommt, muss das wohl so sein. Aber da hätte mans ich eine andere Lösung gewünscht. Z.B. dass man wie beim Drehen des Rädchens erst mal draufdrücken muss und so die Arretierung manuell löst....


----------



## RonnLeash (24. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Beim Bell ist es so, dass ich für festen Sitz in die unterste Stellung gehen muss. Wenn ich den Helm (mit Kinnteil) aber abziehen will, dann würde ich in dieser Einstellung gar nicht raus kommen. Die Arretierung ist somit auch recht leicht zu lösen und gleitet beim Abnehmen des Helmes dann in die oberste Position.


 
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei mir kommt es allerdings vor, wenn ich den Helm (mit Kinnbügel) aufsetze und nicht "vorsichtig" vorgehe. Dann rutscht diese Vorrichtung mit dem Rädchen in die oberste Position, normalerweise hab ich es in der Mitte. Also noch mal runter, Rädchen neu arretieren und wieder vorsichtig aufsetzen. Beim Absetzen habe ich das Problem nie. Bei einem leichten Sturz bisher hat sich am Rädchen nix verändert.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juni 2015)

Bestätigt aber meine/unsere Vermutung, dass es keinen besonderen "Hebel" gibt um die Arretierung zu lösen. Je nachdem wie viel Druck man ausübt, egal ob beim An- oder ausziehen, verrutscht das Rädchen in der Position.....!?


----------



## RonnLeash (24. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Bestätigt aber meine/unsere Vermutung, dass es keinen besonderen "Hebel" gibt um die Arretierung zu lösen. Je nachdem wie viel Druck man ausübt, egal ob beim An- oder ausziehen, verrutscht das Rädchen in der Position.....!?


 
Bei mir rutscht es sehr leicht nach oben. Um es in die untere Position zu bekommen, ist da schon wesentlich mehr Kraft nötig. Am Hebel kann's natürlich auch liegen, aber das habe ich jetzt nicht aus allen möglichen Perspektiven getestet.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Juni 2015)

Hab mal ein schnelles Video von dem guten Bell Super 2R gemacht. Stellenweise ein Tacken dunkel, aber ich denke man kann alles noch recht gut sehen und auch das "Rädchen-Problem" besser verstehen....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Sooooo, nach ein paar "Trockentests" habe ich beschlossen den Helm zurückzuschicken.
Er passt zwar recht ordentlich ist gut verarbeitet und der Kinnschutz besser wie gedacht, aber das Kopfband mit EInstellrädchen meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkonstruktion. Wie bereits beschrieben und im Video zu sehen, lässt sich die Position des Kopfbandes recht leicht verschieben, was zur Folge hat, dass ich mit aufgesetztem Helm und dem Kopfband in der untersten Position nur den Kopf in den Nacken legen und zum Himmel gucken muss, damit sich das Kopfband verstellt und in die oberste Position rastet. Das kann es ja wohl nciht sein, dass ich unterwegs diverse Male das Kopfband neu justieren muss.....!!!??

Schade eigentlich....


----------



## RonnLeash (25. Juni 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> dass ich mit aufgesetztem Helm und dem Kopfband in der untersten Position nur den Kopf in den Nacken legen und zum Himmel gucken muss, damit sich das Kopfband verstellt und in die oberste Position rastet. Das kann es ja wohl nciht sein, dass ich unterwegs diverse Male das Kopfband neu justieren muss.....!!!??


 
So krass ist das bei dir? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da muss was defekt sein. Hast du auf Austausch bestellt? Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich ein Chargenproblem. Kann das Video hier unterwegs nicht ansehen, daher meine Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## hellmaster (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte mir letzte Woche auch den Bell Super 2r MIPS bestellt und habe ihn nach mehrmaligen abwägen dann endgültig doch zurückgeschickt. Ich kann kalkhoffpink da nur zustimmen. Zuerst konnte ich das Kopfband gar nicht verstellen und nach etwas rumprobieren wollte es dann einfach nicht mehr in der von mir gewünschten Position bleiben. Ich habe kurz meinen Kopf in den Nacken gelegt und schon ist das Band mit Einstellrad wieder in die oberste Position zurückgerutscht.

... die Suche nach einem Helm geht von vorne los 

PS: Habe den Helm in M gehabt bei gemessenem Kopfumfang von 56cm


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn ich das etwas unglücklich gelöst finde, aber habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt das dass möglicherweise genau so sein soll...? 
Denn wenn es in der obersten Stellung zu fest sitz kann man das Teil mit montiertem Bügel vermutlich garnicht mehr gescheit ausziehen..... ?

Bei mir verstellt es sich lediglich beim an und ausziehen mit Bügel. 
Ich löse das Rädchen etwas, ziehe den Bell an, positioniere die Höhenverstellung und drehe das Rädchen fest. Geht wunderbar und man kommt viel besser in den Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Ich vermute das ja auch, dass es Absicht ist um in den Helm rein- und rauszukommen. Aber da müsste eine andere Lösung her mit einem Arretierhebel o.ä. SO ist es jedenfalls zu locker....

Guckst Du hier:


und hier:


und hier, links der Bell mit absolut straffem Kinngurt und der URGE total locker.
Trotzdem sitzt der Urge um Welten besser...


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

Ja sieht ned so richtig gut aus....
Dann ist da entweder was nicht richtig, sprich Produktionsfehler oder aber dein Kopf ist einfach nicht Bell kompatibel....

Bei mir ist das lange ned so extrem. Die Grösse ist gut gewählt? Der Bell sollte mit angesetztem Bügel doch ziemlich stramm sitzen. 

Soviel ich weiss wird Uvex demnächst ein ähnliches Patent vorstellen und es würde mich wundern wenn iXS und Co nicht auch was in der Pipeline hat...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juni 2015)

also wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe dann sag ich wenn der Helm so sitzt wie bei @kalkhoffpink  (beide) dann passen sie nicht.
Ich bin ja auch lange Motorrad gefahren und meine Motorradhelme knautschen alle die Backen etwas zusammen.
Ist anfangs etwas ungewohnt aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Ist auch in keinster Weise unbequem.
Meinen 661 Fullface habe ich deshalb in S gekauft. Wenn der so mies sitzen würde wie die oben auf dem  Bild würde ich lieber ohne fahren.
Allerdings liegt es auch viel an der Kopfform. ich muss bei jedem Helmkauf mehere (bis sehr viele) Modelle testen bis ich einen gefunden hab der richtig passt. Wenn man bei den Motocrosshelmen sucht wird man feststellen das einige Hersteller unterschiedliche Polster anbieten um den Helm anzupassen. Dazu muss man aber auch nen Händler finden der sich das antut.
ich hatte beim letzen Fullface fürs Mopped Polster aus 3 verschiedenen Helmgrößen bzw anderen dicken drin und dann saß der wie Arsch auf Eimer.
Lange suche lohnt sich da, denn meine Helme (Fahrrad, Motorrad FF und Integral sowie Snowboard) sitzen so gut das ich sie irgendwann garnicht mehr wirklich wahrnehme. 
Deshalb ist mir der Preis auch meist egal solange der Helm dann auch richtig gut sitzt. 
Kann mal günstig sein kann aber auch teuer werden.
Wobei im Motorradbereich die teureren Helme m.M. nach bequemer sind.

Den Bell wollte ich eigentlich auch mal testen, such gerade nen neuen Helm und dachte das wäre was mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnbügel.


----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe dann sag ich wenn der Helm so sitzt wie bei @kalkhoffpink  (beide) dann passen sie nicht.
> Ich bin ja auch lange Motorrad gefahren und meine Motorradhelme knautschen alle die Backen etwas zusammen.
> Ist anfangs etwas ungewohnt aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Ist auch in keinster Weise unbequem.
> Meinen 661 Fullface habe ich deshalb in S gekauft. Wenn der so mies sitzen würde wie die oben auf dem  Bild würde ich lieber ohne fahren.
> ...


Absolut... 

Ich finde der Bell ist durchaus was..... 
Das was hier gerade Thema ist, ist vorausgesetzt die Grösse passt und der Helm ist so wie er muss, möglicherweise etwas jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juni 2015)

ich werde ihn  mir wohl mal ordern, hab keinen Plan wer den im Raum Trier/Saarland im Laden haben könnte und dann berichten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Juni 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe dann sag ich wenn der Helm so sitzt wie bei @kalkhoffpink  (beide) dann passen sie nicht.
> Ich bin ja auch lange Motorrad gefahren und meine Motorradhelme knautschen alle die Backen etwas zusammen.
> Ist anfangs etwas ungewohnt aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Ist auch in keinster Weise unbequem.



Da ich auch schon Motorrad gefahren bin, kenn ich das Problem. Bei mir hat ein Schuberth C2 Helm am besten gepasst.
Der URGE, den ich habe sitzt perfekt, der ist schon recht eng an den Backen. Noch enger wäre unterirdisch. Und der Gurt ist ja auch komplett locker. Mit dem fahre ich seit 2 jahren - alles bestens.

Der Bell ist ein M, also für einen 58er Kopf schon recht klein, weil am oberen Ende. Eine kleinere Version würde IMHO nicht gehen.

Bei den Enduro Helmen hatte ich von IXS über MET und Scott und Bell alles auf dem kopf und schließlich hat der A1 am besten gepasst. Da gab es auch Auswahl. Beim Super 2R gibt es halt nur den....aber wie geschrieben werde ich ihn zurückschicken, denn dass das so nix ist, ist mir auch bewusst....es sei denn da wäre tatsächlich was defekt in der Arretierung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (25. Juni 2015)

Wie oben erwähnt soll Uvex auch was mit abnehmbarem Bügel bringen. Und ich wette da kommt noch mehr..... 

Um ganz sicher zugehen kannst du ja einfach noch mal einen kommen lassen. Das müsste ja dann deutlich besser sein....

Ich trage übrigens einen in S. Hätte ich nie erwartet.  wenn ich in aufsetzt drückt er doch ziemlich. Aber nach 5-10min merke ich ihn absolut nicht mehr. Auch nach 8h keine Kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches. Der Bügel ist ja in der Regel nicht lange montiert.


----------



## RonnLeash (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Ich trage übrigens einen in S. Hätte ich nie erwartet.  wenn ich in aufsetzt drückt er doch ziemlich. Aber nach 5-10min merke ich ihn absolut nicht mehr. Auch nach 8h keine Kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches. Der Bügel ist ja in der Regel nicht lange montiert.


 
Genau so kann ich das unterschreiben. Kopfumfang irgendwas um 56 cm, M ging gar nicht. Nun in der S ist es ein Traum. Und gestern hab ich noch mal nach dem Arretierungshebel geschaut, den kann ich nur eine Rasterung hochstellen, wenn ich den Helm aufhabe. Nach unten geht gar nicht. Also ich würde @kalkhoffpink vorschlagen, mal einen im Austausch zu bestellen. S wird dir allerdings (so denke) ich zu klein sein. Aber Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

58 und S - vergiss es, das geht nicht.
Ich bin auch bei ca. 56, hatte auch zu erst den S da gehabt, war mir aber zu klein, drückte übelst an der Schläfe.
Ich fahre jetzt M, ist leider grenzwertig da ich im letzten Raster bin damit er hält, habe mir aber damit beholfen dass ich jetzt immer ein Buff Helmet Liner Pro darunter anziehe, da sitzt der Helm perfekt.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> 58 und S - vergiss es, das geht nicht.
> Ich bin auch bei ca. 56, hatte auch zu erst den S da gehabt, war mir aber zu klein, drückte übelst an der Schläfe.
> Ich fahre jetzt M, ist leider grenzwertig da ich im letzten Raster bin damit er hält, habe mir aber damit beholfen dass ich jetzt immer ein Buff Helmet Liner Pro darunter anziehe, da sitzt der Helm perfekt.


hast du nicht das Problem das wenn du jetzt mit montiertem Bügel den Kopf relativ stark seitlich schüttelst, ( quasi ein übertriebenes Nein) der Bügel sehr stark hin und her wackelt?
War bei mir so. Sehr stark sogar. Ohne Bügel hätte ich auch den M genommen.

Aber S mit 58 Kopfumfang sehe ich auch nicht so. 
Aber beim Bell scheint die Kopfform fast die entscheidendere Eolle zu spielen....


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> hast du nicht das Problem das wenn du jetzt mit montiertem Bügel den Kopf relativ stark seitlich schüttelst, ( quasi ein übertriebenes Nein) der Bügel sehr stark hin und her wackelt?
> War bei mir so. Sehr stark sogar. Ohne Bügel hätte ich auch den M genommen.
> 
> Aber S mit 58 Kopfumfang sehe ich auch nicht so.
> Aber beim Bell scheint die Kopfform fast die entscheidendere Eolle zu spielen....



Mit montiertem Bügel wackelt bei mir überhaupt gar nix, da kann ich sogar den Buff drunter weglassen und er sitzt richtig stramm, ich denke mein Kopf ist ansich oben recht schmal aber unten zu den Backen runter etwas dicker 

Es sei aber noch erwähnt das ich die MIPS-Version habe, der könnte auch etwas enger sein als der ohne MIPS. Wer also zwischen den Größen liegt der kann mit oder ohne MIPS probieren.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Es sei aber noch erwähnt das ich die MIPS-Version habe, der könnte auch etwas enger sein als der ohne MIPS. Wer also zwischen den Größen liegt der kann mit oder ohne MIPS probieren.



Das ist durchaus möglich.

Aber ich persönlich würde auch da sagen rein subjektiv.
Ich habe auch den mit MIPS. Hatte auch den ohne auf und finde, obwohl ich mit 56cm wahrscheinlich sehr grenzwertig bin, den mit MIPS sogar besser passend.... Natürlich beiden in S....

Letztlich muss man sich mit dem Ding aufm Kopf einfach wohl fühlen...


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus möglich.
> 
> Aber ich persönlich würde auch da sagen rein subjektiv.
> Ich habe auch den mit MIPS. Hatte auch den ohne auf und finde, obwohl ich mit 56cm wahrscheinlich sehr grenzwertig bin, den mit MIPS sogar besser passend.... Natürlich beiden in S....
> ...



Ja, vermutlich müssen jene die bei 55/56 liegen am Besten den Helm in 4 Größen anprobieren: S / S MIPS / M / M MIPS


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja, vermutlich müssen jene die bei 55/56 liegen am Besten den Helm in 4 Größen anprobieren: S / S MIPS / M / M MIPS


Ja absolut.... Und am besten mal etwas auf haben....

Wir reden ja da auch ned von nem 60-70 euro Helmchen...


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> 58 und S - vergiss es, das geht nicht.
> Ich bin auch bei ca. 56, hatte auch zu erst den S da gehabt, war mir aber zu klein, drückte übelst an der Schläfe.


Hattest dus auch mal ohne die beiden schwarzen seitlichen Weichplastik-Inserts probiert? Die haben bei mir nämlich auch gedrückt, allerdings eher ein Stückchen weiter hinten als direkt an der Schläfe.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hattest dus auch mal ohne die beiden schwarzen seitlichen Weichplastik-Inserts probiert? Die haben bei mir nämlich auch gedrückt, allerdings eher ein Stückchen weiter hinten als direkt an der Schläfe.


Kann man die raus nehmen?

Die merke ich nämlich auch. Allerdings nur unmittelbar nach dem anziehen. Nach paar min kein Ding....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2015)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Kann man die raus nehmen?
> 
> Die merke ich nämlich auch. Allerdings nur unmittelbar nach dem anziehen. Nach paar min kein Ding....


Offiziell nicht, aber das geht relativ gut. Kleben danach auch noch, man kann also testen und sie bei Bedarf wieder rein machen.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hattest dus auch mal ohne die beiden schwarzen seitlichen Weichplastik-Inserts probiert? Die haben bei mir nämlich auch gedrückt, allerdings eher ein Stückchen weiter hinten als direkt an der Schläfe.



Du meinst die Inserts des Bügels? - die liegen doch mehr oberhalb der Backen auf, die hatte ich beim S direkt rausnehmen müssen weil ich sonst hätte nicht mehr reden können  - jetzt bei M passt es perfekt wenn ich alle Inserts drin lasse.

Schläfe ist etwas oberhalb der Ohren, da hat der S bei mir nicht einfach nur gedrückt, ich musste schon fast Gewalt anwenden damit er irgendwie drüber geht, nach 2-3min war schon Kopfwehalarm, ich schätze irgendwann wäre Ohnmacht gewesen


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Du meinst die Inserts des Bügels? - die liegen doch mehr oberhalb der Backen auf, die hatte ich beim S direkt rausnehmen müssen weil ich sonst hätte nicht mehr reden können  - jetzt bei M passt es perfekt wenn ich alle Inserts drin lasse.
> 
> Schläfe ist etwas oberhalb der Ohren, da hat der S bei mir nicht einfach nur gedrückt, ich musste schon fast Gewalt anwenden damit er irgendwie drüber geht, nach 2-3min war schon Kopfwehalarm, ich schätze irgendwann wäre Ohnmacht gewesen


Nein, die seitlich eingeklebten Weichplastik-Dinger in der Helmschale.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

hmm kannte ich gar nicht, muss ich mal nachsehen.


welches weichplastik meinst du?


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Beim MIPS sind die natürlich unter dem Gelben Zeugs versteckt.....


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das diese Dinger etwas Zeit brauchen und sich dann etwas anpassen.... / nachgeben... Eventuell durch Körperwärme...?


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

Ok, vergiss es, ich hatte mal begonnen das alles rauszumachen, ist mir zu fummelig..


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2015)

Bei mir und einem Bekannten haben sie einfach nur gestört, da war nix mit anpassen. Anscheinend war ich auch nicht komplett im Helm "drin", sondern da war dann noch etwas Luft oben zwischen Kopfende und Helmanfang, eben weil die Inserts verhindert haben, dass ich ganz rein rutsche. Ohne ist der Helm gleich viel angenehmer, auch wenn er an den IXS Trail einfach nicht rankommt.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

Evtl. kann ich die auch entfernen ohne das gelbe Band vorher rausmachen zu müssen.. ich check das mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> .....auch wenn er an den IXS Trail einfach nicht rankommt.


Wie Wahr... Wie Wahr.....
Aber Der Bügel lässt einen so über manches hinweg sehen...

Ich bin ja gespannt wer da nachziehen wird und wie die Unterschiede sein werden....

Also wenn es zB. einen iXS nach dem Prinzip geben wird und ich den anziehe und finde..." Viel viel besser" pha dann juckt mich die Kohle aber ned....


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Evtl. kann ich die auch entfernen ohne das gelbe Band vorher rausmachen zu müssen.. ich check das mal.


Theoretisch müsst man das ja nur an den Seiten etwas lösen....


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich finde der Bell wirkt einfach massiver im Vergleich zum IXS.


----------



## Zerzal (26. Juni 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde der Bell wirkt einfach massiver im Vergleich zum IXS.


Es ging ja um Bequemlichkeit und gutes passen...


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

ja das ist der IXS besser, vorallendingen ist das Einstellrad echt gut.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ihn jetzt verpackt und bringe ihn morgen zum nächsten DPD Shop. Da ich überzeugt bin, dass der in S nicht passen wird und in M grenzwertig ist, lass ich es lieber. Hatte ja vor 1,5 Jahren schon mal den normalen Bell aussortiert und den Troy Lee A1 gekauft.
Auch der Bell in der Version V2 passt nicht viel besser. Also abwarten was die anderen bringen. Obwohl ich mir fast sicher bin, dass die Lösung mit dem umlaufenden Kinnbügel immer stabiler sein wird als eine reine "Klick-Version" des vorderen Bügels - und daran arbeiten die meisten ja.

Übrigens passt mir der MET Parachute insgesamt besser. Nur leider hat der ein festes Kinnteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2015)

MET Parachute, ist schon nett, aber wenn mir die Flexibilität flöten geht, dann nehme ich lieber gleich nen leichten FF


----------



## Epictetus (3. August 2015)

Asdf


----------



## greifswald (7. August 2015)

Wie weiß ich, dass der Helm gut sitzt, insbesondere der Kinnbügel auch ausreichend schützt?

Ich bin bisher nur die gut belüfteten "Rennradhelme" auf dem MTB gefahren und war diesbezüglich was Passform angeht recht wählerisch. 
Ich habe den Bell SUper 2R in M als MIPS bestellt (Mein Cratoni C-Tracer passt in M perfekt - und hat mir dieses Jahr schon 2x den Kopf gerettet - Helm zerstört)
Nach Rennradhelmkriterien passt der Bell hervorragend. Frisch angezogen drückt er von allen Seiten minimal und lässt sich durch Headbangen nicht aus seiner Position bringen. Erfahrungsgemäß würde ich das minimale Drücken auf dem Trail nicht mehr merken.

Die Wangenpolster drücken erheblich stärker. Jedoch kein Vergleich zu meinem Motorradhelm.

Gibt es einen Trockentest um herauszufinden, dass im Falle eines Aufpralls der Bügel schützt und sich nicht zu weit verschiebt?

Wo muss ich drück oder ziehen?

Was sorgt bei diesem Helm dafür, dass der Bügel an Position bleibt? Die Konstruktion ist ja anders als bei einem Motorradhelm. Letzter presst sich ja komplett gegen den Kopf, während der Bell das Radhelmtypische Innengerüst hat.


----------



## biker-wug (23. August 2015)

Heute hat er bewiesen, was er kann.
Mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum.
Resultat : Helm an mehreren Stellen gebrochen.
Kopf heil!


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Man sollte die Schutzwirkung aber auch nicht überschätzen bei normalen Halbschalen. Wenn man den Helm seitlich auf den Fußboden legt, reichen schon erstaunlich kleine Tritte mit dem Fuß das es bricht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Man sollte die Schutzwirkung aber auch nicht überschätzen bei normalen Halbschalen. Wenn man den Helm seitlich auf den Fußboden legt, reichen schon erstaunlich kleine Tritte mit dem Fuß das es bricht.


Ich Denke du hast das Prinzip dahinter nicht verstanden.


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Der Helm gibt nach bevor der Kopf es tut.
Aber wenn kleine Fußtritte reichen dann kannste dir selbst ausmalen wo der Rest der Aufprallenergie hingeht die um ein vielfaches höher ist.


----------



## Louis1979 (23. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Der Helm gibt nach bevor der Kopf es tut.
> Aber wenn kleine Fußtritte reichen dann kannste dir selbst ausmalen wo der Rest der Aufprallenergie hingeht die um ein vielfaches höher ist.


Ich habe auch einen Bell Super 2r welcher bei einem Sturz einen Riss bekommen hat, nachdem ich kopfüber in einem Wurzelstumpf gelandet bin: Kopf heil, Genick unglaublicherweise auch, Bänder im Knie kaputt (da helfen auch keine Schützer, wenn man es sich übel verdreht).

Unser Schädel kann einiges ab (aber auch hier kommt es auf Einschlag-/Aufprallwinkel etc. an) und die Lastverteilung übernimmt der Helm, denn der oben erfolgte Einschlag mit dem Kopf gegen den Baum wäre für den Kopf eine starke punktuelle Laststpitze gewesen, die der Knochen ggf. nicht mitgemacht hätte. Der Helm nimmt diese Kraft an, absorbiert einige, aufgrund seines Materials/Aufbaus und leitet den Rest großflächiger an den Schädel weiter.
Dein Beispiel mit dem "quer hinlegen und darauftreten" ist ein sehr schlecht gewähltes.

Und nur noch einmal zur Erinnerung: Wir haben noch nicht einmal eine verbindliche Helmpflicht für Radfahrer (Ebikes) in Deutschland, dabei muss jeder Mofafahrer (seit 1985) einen Helm tragen und der fährt langsamer!


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Ja stimmt schon, besser mit als ohne. Ich meinte eben nur das man sich nicht darauf verlassen sollte das der Helm alles abkann und man sorgenfrei rumfahren kann. Da traue ich einem richtigen Fullface dann doch einiges mehr zu. Bin mit Halbschale zum Glück noch nie gestürzt, aber mit Fullface schon mehrmals.
Das mit dem verdrehen habe ich auch schon erlebt im Rückenbereich. Und auch beim Kopf ist sowas sehr gefährlich.


----------



## biker-wug (23. August 2015)

Ohne Helm wäre ich heute nicht mehr aufgestanden. 
Der Bell hat perfekt geschützt, bin maximal zufrieden .

So soll ein Helm funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. August 2015)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einen einschlag mit nem Helm. War allerdings mit der KTM und nem FF Helm.

Vorderrad auf ner Ölspur weggerutscht und dann voll auf Schulter und Helm drauf.
Helm hat danach dann sein dasein als Dekomaterial fristen dürfen. Da ist man froh wenn man was aufm Kopf hat.

Das ein Helm wo kein Kopf drin steckt leicht kaputt geht wenn man seitlich drauf tritt ist wohl mal absolut kein Beweis dafür das er nix taugt.

Selten so nen Blödsinn gelesen.


----------



## greifswald (26. August 2015)

Hier mal als Anregung:

Mir saß der Bell 2R Mips zwar fest auf dem Kopf, aber kein Vergleich zum Motorradhelm (ok Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen).

Ich habe versucht das Potential auszuschöpfen: Die Wangenpolster haben noch Einlagen aus geschlossenporigem Schaum bekommen und das sich manchmal (!) etwas verstellende hintere Kopfrasterband mit einem Miniklettband fixiert:





Helm an- und Ausziehen geht immer noch, wenn ich es wie mit einem stramm sitzenden Motorrad helm mache: Helme vorne auseinanderziehn und mehr von vorne rein.

Nun ist der Helm so fest wie er sein soll


----------



## Floh (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich hijacke diesen Thread mal weil ich Feedback von Leuten haben möchte die den Super 2R besitzen.
Ich habe schon einen Bell-Helm (quasi den Super 2R ohne Kinnbügel von der Form her), und wollte mir den Super 2R kaufen.

Empfehlenswert? Würdet ihr ihn wieder kaufen? Ersetzt er (in Grenzen) einen Fullface? Oder ist es ein fauler Kompromiß?
Danke!


----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen, ersetzt zwar keinen Fullface ist aber definitiv besser als eine Halbschale.


----------



## Zerzal (15. Dezember 2015)

Würde den auch wieder kaufen.... 
Ersetzt wie bereits gesagt kein FF aber den benutze ich eigentlich nur zum Shutteln... 
Für Touren bei denen mann es auf Abfahrten ordentlich krachen lassen will ist er super....


----------



## 123disco (15. Dezember 2015)

..ich fand ihn schon in der normalen Version klasse; hat beim zufälligen Testen einfach gepasst und gibt da schon mehr Sicherheitsgefühl, als normale AMT/Enduro-Halbschale - ist ohne Kinnbügel schon Kauf wert. Allerdings Ecke wärmer als zB IXS Trail..

Ausschlag für die 2R Version war, daß ich den Fullface NIE auf Touren mitgenommen habe: für 5% heftige Strecke 95% Schwitzen? War mir bei Mitfahrern auch oft zu blöd..und was nützt mir bei Trailsturz der eingestaubte FullFaceHelm zuhause?

Seitlich verrutscht er etwas und man muß mit dem Verstellrad wohl Glück haben.
Für kleine Jump&Drop-Übungseinheiten ist der kleine leichte Helm auch super. Denke, wenn es einen auf die Front haut (Faceplant), wird man ordentlich Abdrücke haben und es den Kinnschutz zerbrechen, aber für das typische seitliche Gesichtsschredden ist er genau richtig.


----------



## Zerzal (15. Dezember 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> das typische seitliche Gesichtsschredden ist er genau richtig.


Sehr richtig! Gut getroffen.....


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich benutze den Helm mit Kinnbügel eigentlich inzwischen für sämtliche Tour-Ausfahrten, auch wenn ich mal nur nen Flowtrail runterbrezel.
Für ohne Kinnbügel finde ich den IXS Trail immer noch angenehmer, und von der gefühlten Schutzwirkung her auch nicht schlechter. Aber der ist wie gesagt so gut wie gar nicht mehr im Einsatz, nur wenn ich bei der Ausfahrt keine Zeit hätte den Kinnbügel anzulegen, oder wenn hoch/runter zu sehr im Wechsel kommt (sowas wie Gäsbock oder Neustadt Marathon z.B.).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Dezember 2015)

Wurde das Problem mit dem Einstellrad denn behoben? Ich hatte bei meinem Helm ja das Problem, dass ich den am Kinnbügel locker mit einem Finger nach oben und in den Nacken drücken konnte -> Kinn liegt frei, weil die 3-fach Verstellung im Nacken einfach durchgerutscht ist....?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkRusher (29. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen dem 2015er und dem 2016er Modell?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. Dezember 2015)

Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen dem Super 2 MIPS und Super 2R MIPS?

Ist es nur der nicht vorhandene Kinnbügel der beim 2R direkt mit im Lieferumfang enthalten ist?

Beim Preisvergleich komme ich mit einem getrennten Kauf beider Teile deutlich günstiger weg als in der Version mit dem R.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Dezember 2015)

Super 2 ohne R ist immer ohne Kinnbügel.


----------



## easy.vic (6. Januar 2016)

https://www.futurumshop.de/bell-super-2r-mips-downhill-fahrradhelm-matt-schwarz-weiss.phtml

Top Preis, falls noch jemand einen braucht. Ich hatte sogar noch einen in Größe M bekommen.

Ich habe ebenfalls noch den Super und der passte in Größe S. Da war ich dann quasi am oberen Limit mit meiner Kopfgröße. Den Super 2R hatte ich ebenfalls in S bestellt, passte aber nicht. Ich meine, dass die "schuldige Stelle" der Seitenbereich ist. Der Super 2 hat dort nun noch eine Schicht sehr festen Schaumstoff verpasst bekommen und genau dort passte es halt nicht. Meiner Meinung nach erhöht dieser aber nochmals die Sicherheit, da es so wirkt als würde der Schaumstoff recht gut Dämpfen. Erinnert etwas an Schaumstoffe aus modernen Protektoren. Jedenfalls sitzt der Helm in M nun top und werde ihm bald auch noch dieses (für mich) schöne Produkt verpassen. Ich denke, damit kommt sogar noch etwas mehr "Vollhelm-Gefühl" auf. Damit meine ich aber nicht mehr Sicherheit 

@greifswald
Top Idee mit dem Klettband. Das werde ich ebenfalls machen. Ich habe sogar noch etwas davon hier.


----------



## paradox (18. Januar 2016)

Wer hat aus der MIPS Variante schon einmal die Gummi Pads rausgemacht? geht das so einfach wie bei der normalen Variante?
Die Gummipads über den Ohren, die sorgen dafür das der Helm drückt und nicht mehr so gut sitzt. Sie haben sonst keine relevante Funktion. Unter den Pads sind keine Öffnungen o.Ä.


----------



## valmal86 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Helm Besitzer  ich habe den Super 2R ohne MIPS probiert, möchte ihn aber mit MIPS kaufen. Ist da die Passform gleich oder anders?

Und noch eine Frage, wieviel Platz habt ihr zwischen Kinn und Kinnbügel. Streift ihr beim Kinnbügel wenn ihr des Kinn ganz nach vorne schiebt?

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (28. Januar 2016)

Bei bike-components gibts ein Auslaufsmodell (2015er wohl) - wenn auch ohne MIPS - für sage und schreibe 65€ im Angebot. Kennt ihr irgendwelche Alternativen? Wäre schon eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Mr.Penguin (2. Februar 2016)

Ok, ich hab das Dingens einfach mal geholt.
Was auffällt ist die schon erwähnte extrem schmale Gestaltung des Schläfenbereichs. Zur Veranschaulichung mal ein Bild einer Schädelbasis





Vom Schläfenbein her in der Mitte kommt eine Konvexität. Die ist bei Super 2 ohne Mips einfach nicht gegeben. Daher sitzt der vielen wahrscheinlich verdammt eng. Mir auch und ich hab weiß Gott keinen "Eierkopf", sondern musste ja beim 661 Fullface schon S nehmen. Der Bell andererseits ist mir an der Schläfe sehr eng, obwohl ich in mit ca. 14 Rasterungen vom Rad zugedreht habe. Oder soll das dem sicheren Sitz dienen???


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. Februar 2016)

Mir drueckt er auch ein paar cm hinter der Schlaefe. Hatte ich noch bei keinem anderen Helm


----------



## Mr.Penguin (2. Februar 2016)

Sollte ich ihn trotzdem behalten? Oder besser nach einem anderen Helm schauen, auch wenn es nicht so ein tolles Angebot sein wird?
Bluegrass Golden Eyes schaut ganz nett aus...


----------



## hzjbc612 (4. Februar 2016)

War bei mir auch so, habe einfach das schwarze Gummi-Klebepad auf einer Seite rausgemacht - nun passt er perfekt und ohne drücken. Übrigens saß bei mir der MIPS weiter "oben" auf dem Kopf weswegen ich mich für den Helm ohne MIPS entschied - da habe ich das Gefühl, dass dieser wirklich den Kopf umhüllt. Schöner Bericht zum Thema MIPS = http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidu...sicherer-mips-technologie-im-test/a13847.html


----------



## Mr.Penguin (4. Februar 2016)

Ja, MIPS ist eine schöne, aber noch nicht durch FALLstudien (sorry ) bestätigte Angelegenheit.
Es sind in der Tat diese seitlichen Kunststoffeinsätze, die ganz bös drücken können. Ich habe sie vorsichtig rausgenommen, das Klebepad entfernt und beschliffen.

Es fällt auf: Das Material ist ziemlich hart und nicht sehr elastisch verformbar, was doch eigentlich im Innenleben eines Helms unerwünscht wäre?? Klar ist, diese Pads dienen zur engen Passung des Schläfenbereichs, damit man auch wirklich von den ggü. einer konventionellen Halbschale von den tiefergezogenen Schläfen profitiert - wenn's da wackelt, haben wir nichts davon
Also musste ich an den Schleifstein ran  Die Dicke des Einsatzes beträgt 4,5mm. Ich habe es ungefähr jeweils um 1mm reduziert - das ergibt gefühlt einen *riesigen *Unterschied. Wackelt sogar minimal, ich hätte erstmal nur 0,5mm runterschleifen sollen. Aber klar, der Schädel selbst bietet nicht viel "Toleranzen". Alternativ kann man ja ein etwas weicheres Material nehmen und entsprechend zurechtschneiden. Ich werde die Einsätze noch mit 0,4mm Schaumstoffklebepad befestigen, dann passt das.  Oder man nimmt etwas geeigneteres als einen Schleifstein, um schön planar zu reduzieren.
Die Einsätze ganz wegzulassen halte ich für keine gute Idee.




Jetzt kann man das Ding auf jeden Fall behalten!
Für MIPS sollte man evtl. separate Helme bauen. Gefühlt sitzen mir Halbschalen eher hoch, aber der Bell ist nun wahrscheinlich so tief wie nur einem offenen Helm möglich. Wenn das durch MIPS wieder heraufgesetzt wird... naja....


----------



## Rucksim (29. Februar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Wer hat aus der MIPS Variante schon einmal die Gummi Pads rausgemacht? geht das so einfach wie bei der normalen Variante?
> Die Gummipads über den Ohren, die sorgen dafür das der Helm drückt und nicht mehr so gut sitzt. Sie haben sonst keine relevante Funktion. Unter den Pads sind keine Öffnungen o.Ä.



Ich fahre den Bell Super schon über 2 Jahre und hatte noch keinen Helm der mir so gut gepasst hat. Da ich den Helm wirklich sehr viel im Einsatz hatte und mir gelegentlich mehr Schutz gewünscht hätte, habe ich mir nun den 2R gekauft. Den Helm hab ich in Größe M bestellt, analog meinem alten Helm. Dank der Gummipads konnte ich den Helm noch nicht einmal aufsetzen, unglaublich was diese 2-3mm dünnen Dinger ausmachen können. Bei einem anderen Händler hab ich den 2016er MIPS Helm dann in Größe L und die 2015 Version ohne MIPS in M bestellt. Der Händler hatte offensichtlich den alten Helm doch nicht mehr auf Lager und hat ohne Rückfrage den 2016 mit MIPS zum Preis des alten ohne MIPS geschickt. Jetzt blieb mir auch nichts weiter übrig als vorsichtig die Pads zu entfernen und zu testen ob es wirklich nur daran lag.
Fazit: Ja die Form hat sich nicht geändert, er ist nicht schmaler geworden, dass der Helm nicht mehr über die Schläfen ging lag nur an den Pads. Der Helm in Größe L hätte zwar an den Seiten auch gepasst, allerdings war im Hinterkopfbereich einfach zu viel Luft. Allen die Probleme an den Seiten haben aber das Gefühl haben, dass es sonst passen würde, kann ich nur empfehlen die Pads testweise zu entfernen, diese sind nur leicht eingeklebt und lassen sich mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl entfernen und auch wieder einkleben ohne dass man etwas beschädigt.


----------



## fabouly (21. Mai 2016)

Hi zusammen!

Hab mir den Super 2R bestellt, ist grade geliefert worden und sieht Bombe aus und sitzt super.

ABER: ich bekomme den Haken für den Kinnschutz am Hinterkopf nicht mit den Fingern auf. Ist das normal? Hab mir jetzt nen kleinen, gepolsterten Hebel gebaut, damit ist es kein Problem. Aber das ist ja keine Lösung.

Ist das normal, habt ihr die Erfahrung auch gemacht oder stimmt da bei meinem was nicht?


----------



## easy.vic (21. Mai 2016)

Ist recht straff, wird aber mit der Zeit leichter. Meinst du mit gar nicht auf, nur aufgesetzt oder auch in der Hand haltend?


----------



## fabouly (21. Mai 2016)

Auch in der Hand haltend... Hab es jetzt zweimal so geschafft, also mit der Hand ohne Hebel, aber der Daumen tut ganz schön weh danach! 

Aber ok, wenn es mit der Zeit leichter geht... Das beruhigt mich ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantastic (21. Mai 2016)

Vermutlich hat sich der Kinnbügel etwas verspannt. 
Ich löse die hintere Schnalle immer als letztes und dann geht das eigentlich einfach.


----------



## RonnLeash (21. Mai 2016)

Ja, bei mir ging sie auch von Anfang an easy.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grdi (1. Juni 2016)

Info zu Bell Super 2 R
- Druckpunkte im Schläfenbereich durch PADS wie hier schon ein paarmal erwähnt
- Schwergängigkeit der Klappverschlüsse für Kinnbügel.


----------



## LANDOs (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo
ich habe einen Umfang von 62 cm und fand den Helm etwas eng mit dem Kinnschutz. Habe jetzt gesehen, das man die Einsätze rausmachen kann. 
Im Internet stehen jetzt 2015 und 2016 er Modelle. Wo sind die Unterschiede, wenn es welche gibt. Was ist jetzt das aktuelle Modell?


----------



## LANDOs (4. Juni 2016)

Und gibt es eine gravierende Änderung der Konstruktion des Helm vom 2015er zum 2016er Modell?


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juni 2016)

Soweit ich weiß sind da nur andere Farben für 2016. Hab meinen 2015er bei nem Crash zerstört und nen 2016er bekommen, sah genau gleich aus.


----------



## grdi (4. Juni 2016)

die Bell Super 2R 2015 und 2016 sind komplett baugleich. Lediglich die Farbkombinationen sind teils unterschiedlich.
Das Model 2016 gibt es jedoch nur mehr in der MIPS Ausführung. Das ist für Biker mit großem Kopf schlecht, da dass MIPS System in den Helm ohne Mips eingeklippt ist und der Helm somit im kleiner wird.
Wer einen Helm ohne Mips möchte kann dies trotzdem kaufen. Der Bell Super 2 (nur BJ 2016) hat die Aufnahme für den Kinnbügel bereits integriert. Hier muss man nur die seitlichen Blenden rausgeben und der Kinnbügel paßt. Der Kinnbügel ist extra erhältlich. Achtung, dieser ist auch in den unterschiedlichen Größen S,M,L erhältlich und paßt nur in der entsprechenden Größenkombination zusammen.


----------



## 123disco (4. Juni 2016)

..mir passt die MipsVersion nicht mehr so gut (sitzt durch MIPS höher und etwas hoch)..also vergleichen.

Ps. Einzig, was mich stört, ist das beim zu schnellen zuklinken der Seitenschnallen es so laut @klackt, dass ich Ohrenpiep bekomme


----------



## LANDOs (5. Juni 2016)

Wo kann man das 2015er Modell günstig kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grdi (5. Juni 2016)

mir paßt der Large mit Mips leider nicht. Nachdem ich den "Damenhelm" den es ja seit 2016 in einer speziellen Farbkombi besonders schön finde, diesen aber wie alle 2016er Modelle nur mehr mit MIPS gibt mußte ich dass Mips-System herausnehmen. Übrigens der Damenhelm ist auch komplett Baugleich mit allen anderen und auch in der Größenstaffel komplett ident. Es handelt sich hierbei also auch nur um eine andere Farbkombi.
@LANDOs: bei upmove gibt es noch vereinzelt 2015er Modelle.
https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/mtb-helm-bell-super-2r-mips/705j78k52l851.html


----------



## AbraumBiker (12. November 2016)

Moin, ich hab auch einen 2016er mit Mips. In letzter Zeit habe ich das Problem das wenn ich ihn aufsetze (natürlich richtig eingestellt) ein paar mal ein knacken auftaucht und der Helm danach viel zu locker sitzt... Gibt's mehrere Leute mit diesem Problem? Wenn ja kennt ihr Lösungen. Möchte den Helm nur ungern umtauschen (zb Eigenbau gopro Halterung usw.) Danke schonmal


----------



## LuxButz (1. Dezember 2016)

Moin hier die info heute gibt es bei hibike auf alle helme von Bell -20% auch auf die 2017 mod.


----------



## faradfara (25. November 2017)

Frage: Passt der Kinnbügel vom Super 2 auch an den Super 3 und umgekehrt?


----------

